# York Steam Engine



## cobra428 (May 29, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Take a look at this "different" design in a steamer. Check out the animations

http://www.together.net/~pearleng/

Tony


----------



## GailInNM (May 29, 2009)

That would be a fun build in 1/4 scale.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## cobra428 (May 29, 2009)

Hi Gail,
Yeah, a lot of neat looking parts. Definitely a "different" engine. I can't even think about that built, to many others on the plate now. Stuart D10, Whittle V8 and the grand daddy of them all 9 cyl Radial. Wow, I'm tired just thinking about that :big:
Tony


----------



## steamer (May 29, 2009)

That design was actually quite common for small boats as the CG was low.

Payne made many of them. The Pearl I believe is a copy of a Payne.

It looks backwards....but it works just fine.

Dave


----------

